# Old Ariens RM 626



## larryjames (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, Just joined today. I have a chance to buy a 1982 Ariens RM626 mower from the original owner. This thing runs and operates like it has been well cared for. It started on first pull and does not smoke and cuts grass just fine. Owner bought a new bigger unit and wants this gone> I can have it for less than $50. My issue is can I still get parts for this thing? 
Thanks,
Larry James
Nelson, BC:


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

you would be surprised at what you can find on google


Ariens Parts
www.jackssmallengines.com Your source for Ariens tractor and snow blower parts.
Jackssmallengines.com

Ariens - K&T Power Equipment, Where you always get more power for ...
Looking for Ariens discount replacement parts? We have been a Ariens dealer for many years ...... 927002-006001 RM 626 6 HP TECUMSEH RECOIL START 26" MOWER ...
www.ktoutdoor.com/parts_ariens.htm


----------

